# Argh! Stop digging my leg!!!



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Every time my bum hits a chair Buttons starts frantically "digging" my leg, man, does it hurt! I think perhaps he's asking to come up so I try to pick him up, he backs off. Digs my leg again, backs off. You get the picture! Why do they do that? I'm going to have no skin left on my legs. Does anyone else's chi do this? 😖


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx used to do that when he wanted to play when I sat down but I always said no when he did it so eventually he stopped. Now if Jaxx wants to play he brings a toy and drops it at my feet. Somehow this taught him that my feet is the place to bring toys though. Whenever we are playing fetch if he can get to my feet he always brings the toy back to my foot and plays with the toy on my foot until I tell him to drop it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha sorry for laughing but I'm picturing a chi trying to burrow into your leg. Odie doesn't do that, but goes to town on blankets and I think she's trying to dig a hole. She does it when she gets really excited and is playing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby did that for what felt like months. Eventually he outgrew it. It's horrid. I just made sure to wear pants. Also lots of walks to get out the energy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha sorry for laughing but I'm picturing a chi trying to burrow into your leg. Odie doesn't do that, but goes to town on blankets and I think she's trying to dig a hole. She does it when she gets really excited and is playing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"Burrow into my leg" is exactly what it feels like! He has a thing about feet too which is my worst nightmare because I can't bear anything touching my feet. He will bring his dinner in, plonk it on top of your feet and then eat it off of them. If you have bare feet he will wash em for you but he gets carried away and won't stop and then he starts gnawing. He tried doing that to me once but I screamed so he's never tried me again. Lol. I can't bear it. Lord knows what he thinks he's doing. Weird dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Toby did that for what felt like months. Eventually he outgrew it. It's horrid. I just made sure to wear pants. Also lots of walks to get out the energy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I wish Buttons would hurry up and outgrow it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

When Tessa is sitting on my lap and I am not giving her enough attention...such as petting her with only ONE hand (oh the horror)...she will "boop" me on the nose with her paw over and over!!


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Boo does this as well. It's usually when I sit down on the couch and she wants to be picked up. Recently we got pet stairs and now she can get to the couch on her own. Try pet stairs, it might help.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe he's trying to tell you something. :lol: Too bad they don't speak English. :lol:


----------

